# Blood and mucous in stool



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel has had mucous and blood - small amounts of blood and mucous kind of mixed together in his stool this evening. He is now to the point of not much pooh, mostly light blood and mucous. He also threw up once - a lot of -probably chewed up leaves and some cooked egg he had earlier.
I plan on taking him to the vet tomorrow. But, does anyone know what it could be? 
He is acting kind of normal otherwise; just a little tired. However, it doesn't stop my stomach from getting in knots.
And, my golden never growls at him, but she did 2 times tonight!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

He could be having a reaction to something he ate. Some chis have sensitive stomachs. Billy is allergic to barley, he had severe bloody diarrhea and bloody vomiting. He saw the vet the next day, got some fluids under his skin, and I put him on boiled chicken and rice and he was right as rain in two days. Also, if they have an upset stomach, they will eat grass to make themselves throw up. It's normal for dogs to throw up sometimes, having the blood isn't. So, I would stop his food for tonight, give him as much water or unflavored pedialyte as you can and take him in in the morning.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. I did take his food up because he wasn't eating anyway. I know I will be up all night waiting for morning so I could get to the vet. He seems to be resting now. Poor little thing. 
I was wondering if a bullystick could cause any harm. I give hom one while we eat supper, then put it up till next time. He has bitten pieces of it off. It's so hard to find safe things for them to chew on. Rawhide isn't supposed to be good, I don't what kind of bones to get, and I had heard about bully sticks to be better than rawhide.
I will post how he does at the vets tomorrow.
Again thanks!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Bully sticks are awesome. You do know what they are, right? Completely edible. Dehydrated pigs ears are good, tracheas, chicken feet. Please let me know how it gos tomorrow.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I sure will.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

He could have a UTI. Definitely take him to the vet. Hope he gets to feeling better.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Lily had this last week,with a temperature and her stomach was painful ,vet gave injection and 5 days antibiotics.She's fine now.Something she ate ? virus? who knows


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Frankie had this too when he was a pup, bloody mucousy stool. Vet said may have been a new food. Bland diet for 2 to 3 days and it clearwd up. Scary anyway you look at it. Waiting to hear how Angel is doing....


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

How is he doing today? Better I hope ...


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just got back from the vet. All is well. You always feel so stupid when its something small, but it still needs checking! The vet said it was colitis. That he just ate something that iritated the colon. He gave him a shot of pepcid and some flagyl. So, I will give him small amounts of food throughout the day and he should be fine. 
I asked if it could be from the bully stick, and he responded that it could be salmonela. Anyway, he is okay!!
Thanks to all.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I have been out of town and saw your post and needed/wanted to reply! So sorry that I am late to comment!

Yes, colitis. Hope came to us and had chronic colitis immediately. We battled it for the first few months of her life. We have to watch EVERYTHING she eats!

Because your baby has not had this before, hopefully, this will clear up and you will be free from it. 

You may need to watch foods and treats if it occurs again. Hope had her episodes every 3-5 days (girl was still managing to gain weight, thankfully). Finally discovered that she cannot have something in kibble nor canned food. It was easier to switch her to Ziwipeak (which cleared things up quickly) then to examine which preservative it could be. I tried matching ingredients from every food we had her on and they were the only things consistently in common-and it was a puzzle that I could never solve. 

For the next couple of days, I'd feed pumpkin, plain boiled chicken and perhaps Pedialyte mixed in to moisten. 

Glad to know he is better and you can rest easier!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Hope! You just want to hold them tight when they have problems!!

I am expecting this is a one time incident. But, I realize that anything can happen at any time. He did vomit yesterday. The vet said if he does it again today that he would probably need to go back for x-rays. 
I am currently feeding him a mix of orijen and fromm puppy. I do have one can of pumpkin at home (don't know why, but it is hard to come by these days). Of course, all I brought with me to work was his kibble. But he will be watched closely! 
Poor thing, he is hungry and I will only give him small amounts spaced apart!!


----------

